# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Ура!!!! Застолки!!!

## Уралочка

*УРА!!!! ЗАСТОЛКИ!!!*

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ЭТО НЕ РЕКЛАМА!*

_Это просто то, чего всегда с нетерпением ждет любой ведущий праздника! 
Вашему вниманию я предлагаю целых 4 ЗАСТОЛКИ,  
с абсолютно новым подходом к процессу застольного развлечения.    

Признаваться в любви можно по-разному. Можно это делать глубоко лирично, а можно и поприкалываться от души. 
В этот раз для вас - стёбные  признания в любви от всей компании в адрес  молодоженов, юбиляра или фирмы. 
Участие в создании признания принимают все приглашенные вместе с виновниками торжества. 
Смех и удовольствие от процесса гарантированы не только публике,  но  и ведущему!_ 


*В комплект входит подробное описание 4-х. застольных развлечений 
(для свадьбы, мужского и женского юбилея, корпоратива), ВИДЕО.*

*Стоимость комплекта 800р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

_Спешу сказать огромное спасибо Елене Львовне, в помощи создания изюма!!!_ :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

Реакция вначале (свадьба)
[img]http://*********net/6565200m.jpg[/img]

реакция через несколько секунд
[img]http://*********net/6553936m.jpg[/img]

Юбилей. Реакция гостей всегда положительная - даже очень
[img]http://*********net/6606163m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6588755m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Масяня

подтверждаю - это БОМБА ПОЗИТИВА!!!!!!!!!!!  проверена не только на мне лично, но ещё и на Даше Очаровании и Танюшке Таксе. как мы хохоталииииии!!!!!! :Smile3:  Леночка - вам с Львовной респект  и процветания! РЕКОМЕНДУЮ! 100 БАЛЛОВ :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> подтверждаю - это БОМБА ПОЗИТИВА!!!!!!!!!!!  проверена не только на мне лично, но ещё и на Даше Очаровании и Танюшке Таксе. как мы хохоталииииии!!!!!! Леночка - вам с Львовной респект  и процветания! РЕКОМЕНДУЮ! 100 БАЛЛОВ


Светуль, спасибо за отзыв. :Tender:  
С Вами ТОЧНО - хохотали по полной программе, особенно не ожидала увидеть взрывную реакцию на некоторые слова. :Grin: 
Без этого изюмчика, теперь не проходит ни одно мероприятие :Yes4:

----------


## astashkina

заинтриговали, чертовки!

----------


## Львовна

> подтверждаю - это БОМБА ПОЗИТИВА!!!!!!!!!!! проверена не только на мне лично, но ещё и на Даше Очаровании и Танюшке Таксе. как мы хохоталииииии!!!!!! Леночка - вам с Львовной респект и процветания! РЕКОМЕНДУЮ! 100 БАЛЛОВ


Спасибо, Масянечка!!!! Ну ведь правда смешно получилось))) Я на прошлой неделе сделала застолочку эту випам, на корпоративе) Хохотом, то что творилось в зале... ээээ ....было сложно назвать))) Они ржали. Громко. До неприличия))) Заходит классно! :Grin:  :Ok:  :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

А я жду с нетерпением корпоратива....уж очень хочется по....ХиХикать над ними :Taunt:

----------


## Очарование

Не сразу решилась на покупку этих застолок, но потом все же рискнула. Потом не сразу решилась их провести на юбилее, но настал такой момент, когда надо было заполнить паузу застольную, а свое все подошло к концу, и тут я достала твою застолку!!!! Гости не просто смеялись, они валялись под столом от смеха!!!!!!!!!!!!! Зря я сомневалась вначале!! Эта развлекуха стала гвоздем программы!!!!))))) Потом люди весь вечер в том или ином тосте, в той или иной ситуации возвращались к этой прикольной застолке, цитировали ее!!!!!! А, на мой взгляд, это полный успех!!!
Так что прими мою благодарность! Прекрасная вещь!!!! Спасибо тебе огромное, уже в который раз меня радуешь!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо тебе огромное, уже в который раз меня радуешь!!!!


Дашенька, спасибо за отзыв. :Yahoo:  
Это ВЫ меня радуете ТЕМ, что используете материал в работе. :Yes4: 
Ура, ура!!! пусть эта не большая фишечка радует не только Вас, но и виновников торжества, гостей)))
с уважением.Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

Совсем забыла предупредить,дорогие покупатели. :Blush2:  
В застолках присутствует не большая перчинка, которая в ОЧЕНЬ солидных компаниях возможно будет не уместна. :Yes4: 
Хотя ..... кто не рискует, тот не пьёт шампанское :Grin: 

с уважением,Елена.

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2: Это опять я. 
Леночка, провела застолки на двух свадьбах и юбилее. Это что-то!!!! :Grin:  Гости сначала все такие серьезные были, а потом я замучилась их из под стола вытаскивать и животы лечить. Потому что от смеха они их надорвали, и попадали со стульев.  Как и говорила раньше, все простое- гениально!!! Никогда не думала, что можно таааак просто порвать зал в лоскуты. 
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Oj:

----------


## Уралочка

> СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!


Танюшенька, и тебе спасибо :Yes4:  за то,что используешь мой материал в работе.  :Tender:

----------


## Курица

> Гости не просто смеялись, они валялись под столом от смеха!!!!!!!!!!!!! Зря я сомневалась вначале!! Эта развлекуха стала гвоздем программы!!!!))))) Потом люди весь вечер в том или ином тосте, в той или иной ситуации возвращались к этой прикольной застолке, цитировали ее!!!!!! А, на мой взгляд, это полный успех!!!


ЛЕНОЧКА!
и ОТ МЕНЯ ПРИМИ СЛОВА БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ!

Проводила я тут юбилей в очень...ммм..."сидяще-спящей" компании... Взяла с собой твою засотлочку (побуквенную) - на всякий пожарный.
Даже не думала, что она ТАК может завести коллектив!
Сидящие оживились, разговорились, даже -разболтались, и как-то именно с этой застолки задвигались...
Юбилей вышел на привычные мне рельсы.
*ВОТ за это тебе от меня Благодарность с Занесением На Страницы Форума!!!* :Tender:

----------


## fugarovasveta

Леночка, здравствуйте! Вот, заглянула среди ночи к вам на огонек, а тут такое!!! Утром побегу пересылать деньги, очень хочется присоединиться к компании сосмехуумирающих людей.

----------


## fugarovasveta

Леночка! Отправила деньги, жду дальнейших указаний.

----------


## fugarovasveta

*Уралочка*, Здравствуйте, ещё раз. Жду не дождусь ссылочку.

----------


## Алексей41

Здравствуйте. Лена! Хочу спросить, а на юбилей садика и корпоративе для полиции застолки можно использовать? Очень нравятся ваши фишки, поэтому захотелось купить.

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте. Лена! Хочу спросить, а на юбилей садика и корпоративе для полиции застолки можно использовать? Очень нравятся ваши фишки, поэтому захотелось купить.


Алексей,здравствуйте. Уверяю, застолки легко трансформируются под любое мероприятие - лишь добавить граммульку своей фантазии :Grin: 
И не забывайте,что ЕСТЬ не большая перчинка :Yes4: 
........как говорится - в меру своей испорченности.....)))

----------


## Алексей41

Лен, спасибо, завтра отправлю денежки.

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Леночка здравствуй! Спасибо за застолки. Очень весело, смешно прошло застолье. Люди смеялись до слёз на глазах. Но это сказано очень мягко))) С уважением Наталья!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка здравствуй! Спасибо за застолки. Очень весело, смешно прошло застолье. Люди смеялись до слёз на глазах. Но это сказано очень мягко))) С уважением Наталья!


Наташенька - здОрово!!!! я рада,что застолки понравились. Спасибо огромное за отзыв. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Nadegda71

Добрый вечер. Скажите, пожалуйста, если я сейчас сделаю перевод, как скоро смогу получить материал? Благодарю.

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер. Скажите, пожалуйста, если я сейчас сделаю перевод, как скоро смогу получить материал? Благодарю.


Добрый вечер и Вам. Я на связи. как денежки поступят на счёт, сразу в личку вышлю материал. :Yes4:

----------


## Nadegda71

Денежки перевела. Очень заинтриговали отзывы на застолки и ещё хочу анимашку "О боже какой мужчина". В пятницу юбилей серьёзного мужчины.

----------


## тамада Анна

Лена, Спасибо за  застолки! Только получила ссылочку, и тут же провела. В пятницу на корпоративе, в субботу на свадьбе.Жаль что в воскресенье у меня не было юбилея, а то бы тоже забабахала застолочку.Супер мега вещь.Очень активизирует и раскрепощает абсолютно трезвых гостей.СПАСИБООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Супер мега вещь.Очень активизирует и раскрепощает абсолютно трезвых гостей.СПАСИБООООООООООООО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Аннушка, УРА! пригодилось, получилось, понравилось!!!! я счастлива!!!!!! спасибо за впечатление... отзыв. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Алексей41

Здравствуй, Лена! Очередной раз хочу сказать спасибо и выразить благодарность. Твои вещи ВСЕГДА идут на УРА!

Забыл уточнить ЗАСТОЛКАМ УРАААААА!

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуй, Лена! Очередной раз хочу сказать спасибо и выразить благодарность. Твои вещи ВСЕГДА идут на УРА!





> Забыл уточнить ЗАСТОЛКАМ УРАААААА!


 Алексей, УРА УРА УРААА!!!! :Yahoo:  Кричу вместе с тобой. Рада,что понравились!!!! Спасибо за отзыв :Grin:

----------


## Marfa001

Совсем вас запутала. Оплатила 1300 за 4 застолки

----------


## Рида

Леночка, спасибо за застолку!!!Супер вещь!!И главное, взяв идею, :Ok:  можно импровизировать как душе угодно, и гости подключаются в процесс!!!провела и на юбилее и на свадьбе, завела и раскрепостила всех гостей!!Спасибо!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо за застолку!!!Супер вещь!!И главное, взяв идею, можно импровизировать как душе угодно, и гости подключаются в процесс!!!провела и на юбилее и на свадьбе, завела и раскрепостила всех гостей!!Спасибо!!!


Земфирочка, безумно рада,что застолочки пришлись по вкусу. Спасибо за отзыв. с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## panindima

А это универсальные застолки? На короратив 20 лет фирме подойдут? Например.

----------


## Уралочка

> А это универсальные застолки? На короратив 20 лет фирме подойдут? Например.


Застолки - универсальны. :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> А это универсальные застолки? На короратив 20 лет фирме подойдут? Например.


Только сейчас заметила,что Вы из Воркуты. К сожалению, я не смогу Вам продать материал,так как он есть уже в вашем городе - им пользуются. 
с ув. Елена.

----------


## Nali

Елена! отправила сегодня вам деньги за ваши волшебные застолочки, буду счастлива их получить от вас. Решила что новогодние блоки не так для меня востребованны, как ваш универсальный материал для любых праздников. Ещё раз огромное спасибо вам за талант и возможность приобретать новые уникальные изюминки! С наступающим вас Новым годом! И пусть он завалит вас счастьем, радостью, творческим вдохновением, финансовым изобилием, успехом в работе и наполнит вашу жизнь любовью, душевным теплом и искристым весельем! 
Наталья Слепова.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена! отправила сегодня вам деньги за ваши волшебные застолочки, буду счастлива их получить от вас. Решила что новогодние блоки не так для меня востребованны, как ваш универсальный материал для любых праздников. Ещё раз огромное спасибо вам за талант и возможность приобретать новые уникальные изюминки! С наступающим вас Новым годом! И пусть он завалит вас счастьем, радостью, творческим вдохновением, финансовым изобилием, успехом в работе и наполнит вашу жизнь любовью, душевным теплом и искристым весельем! 
> Наталья Слепова.


 Ответила в личке.  :Yes4:

----------


## Ирина М

*Уралочка*, перевела деньги (1300р.) за застолку! Номер карты 4276********9195. Моя почта mair1976@mail.ru

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, перевела деньги (1300р.) за застолку! Номер карты 4276********9195. Моя почта mair1976@mail.ru


Ирина, здравствуйте. К сожалению, придётся отказать Вам в покупке этого материала.
Обратите внимание на сообщение выше, копирую его сюда




> Только сейчас заметила,что Вы из Воркуты. К сожалению, я не смогу Вам продать материал,так как он есть уже в вашем городе - им пользуются. 
> с ув. Елена.


Прошу в личку дать Ваш счёт сбер.карты и я верну денежки обратно. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Ирина,денежки вернула... спасибо за понимание. с ув. Елена.

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

Леночка, извини, что я поздно говорю спасибо)))) твои застолки - это нечто) они "порвали всех" сегодня на юбилее))) гости еще с юмором ооооочень. Лежали все) Спасибо за твое творчество! И не только за застолки. Твой изюм меня спасает не первый раз. Люблю, применяю))) всем советую.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, извини, что я поздно говорю спасибо)))) твои застолки - это нечто) они "порвали всех" сегодня на юбилее))) гости еще с юмором ооооочень. Лежали все) Спасибо за твое творчество! И не только за застолки. Твой изюм меня спасает не первый раз. Люблю, применяю))) всем советую.


Оксаночка,вот и здОрово, что выручают иногда мои застолочки. 
А если люди с юмором - то вообще успех гарантирован. Вспоминать будут до конца вечера некоторые словечки. :Grin:

----------


## baranessa

Лена, перечислила денежки за застолки. Жду. Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, перечислила денежки за застолки. Жду. Спасибо.


Ответила в личке.

----------


## Darlinna28

Лена здравствуйте! Только что отправила 1300 на ваш счет. С нетерпением жду нового "Чуда" от Вас)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена здравствуйте! Только что отправила 1300 на ваш счет. С нетерпением жду нового "Чуда" от Вас)))


Здравствуйте. ссылочка в личке, качайте.

----------


## Darlinna28

Лена спасибо, здорово) Завтра же попробую на свадьбе))

----------


## Наталюшка

Леночка!!! твои застолки - это КЛАССНАЯ вещь. Опробовала на юбилее - реакция потрясающая... а какие эпитеты придумавают - супер!!! Нисколько не пожалела, что приобрела у тебя этот момент. Спасибо тебе за творчество!!!!

руки чешутся опробовать еще и Малахова - в ближайшее время доставлю СЕБЕ такое удовольствие...

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!!! твои застолки - это КЛАССНАЯ вещь. Опробовала на юбилее - реакция потрясающая...


 А я не сомневалась. Наталюшка - спасибо!!! Многое конечно зависит от народа, 
НО - спасает застолка на определённое время - гости общаются с удовольствием :Yes4:

----------


## Светлана2012

Это круто!!!! это мега круто!!! Лена ты позитивещщщщщеее!!! :))) спасибо за тот драйв который ты создала :)) все просто и гениально! как всегда :)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Это круто!!!! это мега круто!!! Лена ты позитивещщщщщеее!!! :))) спасибо за тот драйв который ты создала :)) все просто и гениально! как всегда :)))


Светлана, спасибо. Удачи тебе в завтрашнем мероприятии. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Светлана2012

Привет всем провела вчера на юбилее эту застолку лежали от смеха все гости, мой музыкант, работники ресторана, и я еле сдерживалась от смеха :)) Круто, мега круто!! Спасибо огромное, Лена!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Светлана, я очень рада,что застолки пришли по душе. Творческих тебе успехов!!! :Tender:

----------


## devir

Лена, сегодня провел юбилейный вариант! Прошло очень весело!!! Очень хочется опробировать все варианты! Огромное спасибо ваш позитив и талант!

----------


## Люсьен2011

Отличная застолка получилась !!! Долой  скучные перечисления  комплиментов.! Море смеха Лена нам  и нашим гостям обеспечила. А если попадётся гость с юмором, то это будет Бомба!

----------


## Уралочка

> Отличная застолка получилась !!! Долой  скучные перечисления  комплиментов.! Море смеха Лена нам  и нашим гостям обеспечила. А если попадётся гость с юмором, то это будет Бомба!


Ну да...отличная ... И - на любителя наверно :Grin: 
ВОТ фотографии только что скинули.

*ЭТО ТЫ ТАКОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 [img]http://*********net/6578514.jpg[/img]

*А ПО МОЕМУ ОНА!!!* :Taunt: 
 [img]http://*********net/6573394.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ангелин@

Леночка спешу написать тебе свою благодарность...Провела на свадьбе данную застолку...до сих пор появляется улыбка на лице!!! Молодожены оказались такие веселые и позитивные… думаю, кому, как ни тебе понять, что происходило вчера на свадебном торжестве!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Молодожены своими  признаниями «убили» всех на повал…  Спасибо тебе большое, каждый раз радуешь меня своими ШЕДЕВРАМИ и каждый раз они проходят на УРА!!!

----------


## Веда

Лена, скажи, пожалуйста, а в Санкт-Петербург можно приобрести твою  застольную программу? Прочитала здесь, что если в городе у кого-то есть этот материал в работе, то нельзя приобрести.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, скажи, пожалуйста, а в Санкт-Петербург можно приобрести твою  застольную программу? Прочитала здесь, что если в городе у кого-то есть этот материал в работе, то нельзя приобрести.


Валерия - можно. НО это не программа - всего лишь застолки на несколько минут. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Веда

Благодарю, Елена!

----------


## Жар-птица

Леночка! Провела все ваши застолки (уже 2 раза)- все идут просто супер!!!!!!!!!! Поднимают настроение невероятно, а на "Время назад" гости практически лежали на столах от смеха, башню сносят капитально! Огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ФрОля

Лена ,здравствуйте .Сегодня перевела денежки через оператора.Жду вашу застолочку. моя почта 9065027059@mail.u

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена ,здравствуйте .Сегодня перевела денежки через оператора.Жду вашу застолочку. моя почта 9065027059@mail.u


Здравствуйте. Всё в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Светлана2012

у меня это есть!! и это БОМБА!!! каждый раз удивляюсь ответам гостей :))) очень весело!!! спасибоооооооо

----------


## Фелиция-77

Как весело от этой покупки! Тоже хочу увидеть, как хохочут гости от застолки! Лена, планирую приобрести. Моя почта: 9027807723@mail.ru. Буду оплачивать через сбербанк. Там необходимо указать срок действия карты.
Карта эта: карта виза сбербанк 4276 8720 2479 8739 ?

----------


## vocalist

Здравствуйте, Елена! С наступающим праздником весны!!! Скажите, пожалуйста, не планируете ли вы предраздничные скидочки на ваш материал?С уважением Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена! С наступающим праздником весны!!! Скажите, пожалуйста, не планируете ли вы предраздничные скидочки на ваш материал?С уважением Елена.


Здравствуйте Елена, пока никаких акций не намечается.  :Smile3:

----------


## Maslinka

Добрый день! Елена,перевела на карту 800 рублей. Жду застолочку!

----------


## Модестовна

Елена ,здравствуйте. Очень хочу застолки .С Казахстана каким переводом лучше?

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Очень хочу застолки .


У Лены Уралочки застолки всегдапросто СУПЕР!!!
Спасибо тебе, Ленуська!!!!
Всегда с удовольствием гоняю их! И "старые" и новые!!!
И не устаю тебя благодарить!!!

----------


## Татьяна дочь Анатолия

Елена, доброй ночи! Много изучила материала, о ваших фишках очень хорошие отзывы - решила начать с малого. Денежки перевела, последние цифры карты ...0072. С нетерпением жду ссылочку. Заранее благодарна.

----------


## Ведущая Ольга

Здравствуйте, Леночка! Я - новичок на форуме! Неделю гуляю по просторам форума! Эмоций море! Решила для начала приобрести Ваши Застолки. Можно это сделать, если я из Беларуси?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Леночка! Я - новичок на форуме! Неделю гуляю по просторам форума! Эмоций море! Решила для начала приобрести Ваши Застолки. Можно это сделать, если я из Беларуси?


Да, конечно можно. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ведущая Ольга

Спасибо, Леночка, за ответ. Извините, что пишу поздно, у Вас уже ночь, у нас на два часа меньше. Завтра отправлю переводом western union. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ведущая Ольга

Здравствуйте, Леночка! Перевод отправлен western union (контрольный номер 2181953427),с нетерпением жду ссылку...

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Леночка! Перевод отправлен western union (контрольный номер 2181953427),с нетерпением жду ссылку...


Ссылочка в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ураган

Здравствуйте Лена перевела вам 800 рублей за застолку пол часа назад

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте Лена перевела вам 800 рублей за застолку пол часа назад


Ссылочка в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Leli&hna

Здравствуйте, Елена. С удовольствием приобрету Ваши застолочки, как Вы правильно сказали, это то, чего ведущим всегда не хватает. Но сначала такой вопрос: если в компании всего 2-3 мужчины, застолки прокатят? Или они рассчитаны на большее количество мужчин? Просто у нас часто так бывает, что заказывают небольшими компаниями, человек 15, из которых 2 мужчины, 8-7 женщин, остальные дети. Вот и интересно, застолки универсальные, или всё-таки предполагается определённое количество гостей каждого пола? С уважением, Ольга.

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена. С удовольствием приобрету Ваши застолочки, как Вы правильно сказали, это то, чего ведущим всегда не хватает. Но сначала такой вопрос: если в компании всего 2-3 мужчины, застолки прокатят? Или они рассчитаны на большее количество мужчин? Просто у нас часто так бывает, что заказывают небольшими компаниями, человек 15, из которых 2 мужчины, 8-7 женщин, остальные дети. Вот и интересно, застолки универсальные, или всё-таки предполагается определённое количество гостей каждого пола? С уважением, Ольга.


Здравствуйте. Застолки в любой компании могут зайти. Только ещё раз повторю..... 
Вы приобретёте ОДНУ застолку общение, которая расписана на несколько разных мероприятий 
(их несколько в этом комплекте, НО.. на вечере только одну сможете провести) с ув. Елена.

----------


## svetik7svetik

Лена я перевела деньги на карту 1300 за 4 застолки с благодарностью сразу, жду от вас ссылочку на этот материал сюда же личным сообщением!последние цифры1663

----------


## Алюкаева Сабина

Леночка, здравствуйте!!!Я новичок на этом форуме, хотелось бы начать с ваших застолок!!!  А к застолочке музыкальное сопровождение полагается?

----------


## ИринаНизиёва

Лена, провожу юбилей мужчины 45 лет. Всегда не хватает застолок. Речь идёт в теме о застолках, они подойдут? И как связаться?

----------


## ИринаНизиёва

Лена, я отправила деньги 800 р. карта - 9148. Жду с нетерпением 4 застолки? За ранее спасибо!

----------

